# reset p/w



## Himanshumital08 (Feb 8, 2012)

I forgot my pincode of galaxy s2 and i want to reset it ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we do not help with PIN or Password resets on this forum - closing post

please read the rules here - you agreed to when you joined

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html



> Passwords - Please do not ask for assistance with forgotten passwords and/or bypassing them. As there is no way to verify the actual situation and/or intentions, no assistance will be provided and any such threads will be closed.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

contact your mobile phone network operator who should have a record of it ( if you purchased the phone through them ) otherwise look in the documentation that came with the phone and if you haven't changed the factory set one, it should be there


----------

